# Olivetti-Keyboard



## msf(10) (19. Oktober 2002)

Ich besitze noch ein altes, aber sehr gut erhaltenes Olivetti-Keyboard. Typ ANK 25-102. Daran angeschlossen ist ein COM-Stecker (sonst 9-polig) mit 5 PINs.

Gibt es irgendwo einen Adapter oder eine Möglichkeit, dieses Keyboard an einem heutigen Rechner zu betreiben.


----------



## eViLaSh (22. Oktober 2002)

meinst du sowas ?


gibts zB. bei http://www.kmelektronik.de


----------



## msf(10) (22. Oktober 2002)

Dankeschön eViLaSh,
so ähnlich sollte es aussehen, aber eben mit dem typischen COM-Stecker. Das Bild zeigt einen DIN-Stecker. Und natürlich braucht es die richtige Belegung.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Oktober 2002)

Vieleicht hilft Dir das, "dein" Lötkolben und dein Hardware-Dealer deines Vertrauens...


----------



## eViLaSh (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von msf(10) _
> *Dankeschön eViLaSh,
> so ähnlich sollte es aussehen, aber eben mit dem typischen COM-Stecker. Das Bild zeigt einen DIN-Stecker. Und natürlich braucht es die richtige Belegung. *



achsö. wusst ich ned


----------

